
Wcswidth as a service - xiaq
https://github.com/xiaq/wcswidth-aas
======
vuryleo
What would happen if posting sth in Unicode private area?

~~~
xiaq
Your will be located and FBI will break into your house.

Seriously, the algorithm uses 1 as a default width.

------
bigeagle
WoW, this is awesome! Save my days!

------
zz090923610
Interesting, excited!

------
huiyiqun
Good job! thanks.

------
scateu
wow, save my night!

